# The new room almost done.



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

I have just about finished the new room ,i have changed the speakers and installed a 42" plasma pannel.Its not a dedicated room but i'm really pleased with it all.
I took some photos as i went along ,just click on the link,LINK


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: The new room allmost done.*

You did a great job - love the photos. Very neat the way you hid the cables.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: The new room allmost done.*

Thanks Bruce ,i nearly lost all the photos because the pc wouldn't boot up ,i fitted a new hard drive and managed to get them back of the old hard drive.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: The new room allmost done.*

Hey it looks great, very professional. I agree I like what you did with the wires. Any extra detail/ tips & hints you put up will be helpful to the rest of us still in building mode...


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: The new room allmost done.*

Did you do anything to calibrate the plasma?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: The new room allmost done.*



Tommy said:


> Did you do anything to calibrate the plasma?


Other than playing with the picture settings no,i'm sure i will go into more details when i find the time ,i have a bad week so far, the hard drive went on me :rolleyesno: and then someone crashed into me the other day:blink:  .
I'm going outside now to prepare for putting a fence up as the crazy old goat nextdoor as been at the hedge with a big saw,:dontknow: .
A least i can forget all my troubles and put a movie on, didn't i mention it sounds fantastic .


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: The new room allmost done.*

hahaha 

Well atleast you can put on the movies, thats still far ahead of me at this point...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: The new room allmost done.*

Goats? They'll eat anything. lol Had a few once, but thankfully they are gone-gone.

Nice job Bob... very detailed indeed. I like that photo portal too.


----------

